# Cursorveränderung auf ganzes Applet



## l.locke (21. Jun 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gern das wenn ich den Cursor ändere der über dem ganzen Applet so ist und nicht nur über der Componente!
Wüsste da einer was?

MfG


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Jun 2004)

Dann rufst du eben Applet#setCursor auf. ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jun 2004)

Ja, genau. Schreibe irgendwo in Deiner init()-Methode z.B.

```
setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.HAND_CURSOR));
```
Die verschiedenen Cursor-Typen kannst Du hier heraus lesen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Cursor.html#field_summary


----------

